# Your child may already have Mexican nationality – should this be a Sticky?



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The issue has come up time and time again that many expatriated Mexicans wanting to return to Mexico, or foreigners married to a Mexican who plan (or are forced) to return to Mexico don’t realize that the child of a person born in Mexico has Mexican nationality, even if the child was born outside Mexico. They are ready to go through all sorts of hoops to immigrate the child as a foreigner, when actually they should be processing the child’s claim to Mexican nationality.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> The issue has come up time and time again that many expatriated Mexicans wanting to return to Mexico, or foreigners married to a Mexican who plan (or are forced) to return to Mexico don’t realize that the child of a person born in Mexico has Mexican nationality, even if the child was born outside Mexico. They are ready to go through all sorts of hoops to immigrate the child as a foreigner, when actually they should be processing the child’s claim to Mexican nationality.



Good question. I'll bring this up tomorrow with the Super Mod Squad.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

...and a question that applies to my offspring. Do I really need a mexican passport for my children if they have US passports and a mexican mother?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

derek.larson said:


> ...and a question that applies to my offspring. Do I really need a mexican passport for my children if they have US passports and a mexican mother?


No they don´t however if you take them into Mexico past the "free zone" they will need to get a FMM tourist card. INM [Mexican Immigration] doesn´t asume they are Mexican citizens without proof, such as a Mexican passport or Mexican birth certificate.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Registering as a Mexican is apparently not that difficult.
I have a weird issue.
Where I was born in the US, and then shortly after, my parents 'registered my birth' in Mexico,
So I have two birth certificates, of being born in two different cities.
It's weird.
So, I went to register civil, and they told me, that all I really need to do to regularize my documents would be to bring my American Birth Certificate, and as long as one parent's nationality is stated as being Mexican, I will get a Federal Document of Birth, same as any other birth certificate, buti t'll just say, "Born in Phoenix…" or whatever.

My sister was born in Peru, and the consulate issued her a Mexican birth certificate, with "Lima, Peru" as birth site.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

derek.larson said:


> ...and a question that applies to my offspring. Do I really need a mexican passport for my children if they have US passports and a mexican mother?


From what I understand from your previous posts, your children were born in the US of a Mexican mother (born in Mexico), and the offspring you are currently taking to Mexico are your grandchildren (born in the US to a mother who inherited Mexican citizenship, but was also born in the US). 

As far as I can tell, Mexican citizenship can only be passed on to the first generation born outside Mexico. Grandparents cannot pass this on. 

Of course, since you are adopting your granddaughters, they will qualify for Mexican citizenship through their adoptive Mexican mother (who is also their grandmother). However, as Alan points out, you will still need some sort of official document to prove their citizenship. You can get this by registering them as Mexicans at your closest Consulate, once the adoption is finalized. I think this will be important for things like registering them for school, etc.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

The BIG problem occurs when they were not registered at a Mexican Embassy in the US. Mexico requires lots of proof, in the form of papers needed from the US later. Once the parent is in Mexico and cannot return, it can get very sticky to comply, and things need to be translated, so costly. Time consuming, even if there is someone in the US to help, and sometimes there is not. Sometimes names are not correct, and that can really cause problems. Sometimes people never think about tomorrow.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> Good question. I'll bring this up tomorrow with the Super Mod Squad.


So I guess they decided not to make it a sticky?

I was reminded of this today when the issue came up again of a poster who had a US-born child with a Mexican father and was surprised to learn that she could register the child’s Mexican nationality.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

WintheWin said:


> Where I was born in the US, and then shortly after, my parents 'registered my birth' in Mexico,
> So I have two birth certificates, of being born in two different cities.
> It's weird..


Exactly what happened to my kids. When they were born (millenials) in the U.S. of a Mexican mother, the igno-arrogant burrocrats at the local Mexican consulate told us to get lost, they were only American, had no right to Mexican registry/citizenship, blah, blah. That's even after I pointed out the specific article of the Mexican Constitution that said they were born Mexican citizens. So we took them to Mexico and registered them there, and they now have actas which say they were born _in Mexico_. What could get in the way is that any birth certificate at least since 1990 is assigned a CURP, Mexico's equivalent of a SS#. In your case do you have one or two CURPS?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> So I guess they decided not to make it a sticky?
> 
> I was reminded of this today when the issue came up again of a poster who had a US-born child with a Mexican father and was surprised to learn that she could register the child’s Mexican nationality.


Moderator's note: I would prefer to not make this a sticky. If we made every thread with useful info into a sticky, the active threads would be pushed off the bottom of the window.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Moderator's note: I would prefer to not make this a sticky. If we made every thread with useful info into a sticky, the active threads would be pushed off the bottom of the window.


Absolutely  

Local moderators decide what stickies they need (not us SMs), but too many stickies would indeed push active threads off the scree.

Better to merge new queries with previous threads where appropriate, if a new members hasn't seen recent discussions

And because discussing moderation on the forum is against forum rules & must be dealt with by PM .......

:closed_2:


----------

